# Is anyone from Albuquerque, NM or surrounding area?



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Just wondering. It might be nice to meet someone with the same hobby in the same city.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I hope you find someone -- I've done it with some folks on another forum and it was a good experience. You find yourself having a lot more than audio in common.


----------



## Cincyborn (Feb 10, 2009)

Rancho5 said:


> Just wondering. It might be nice to meet someone with the same hobby in the same city.


I am not from Albuquerque unfortunately, but I have a VERY fond memory of 17 days visiting your beautiful town. I love the adobe homes, and The mexican food from GARDUNOS. My mouth is watering now as I think how good it is. I am sure you will find someone local, and if not..... visit the local hifi shops and talk up the shack. Invite new members to join us here sharing our addiction.


----------

